# Cyclops turtle



## sulcata101 (Dec 5, 2015)

I recently came across this video of a cyclops turtle! I though it was really interesting and adorable so i wanted to share it with you guys  
Also has anyone seen this video and know if its still alive? Ive heard cyclops animals don't live that long... it would be sad if its not alive anymore because there isn't any update videos on it.


----------



## sulcata101 (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh and just a warning the video has really loud music so if you have headphones on you might want to turn the volume down.


----------



## wellington (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, poor little fella. But I bet he can still do well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2015)

It looks like his beak is deformed too. I doubt he'll be able to bite off food.

I read comments via a Google search and it said the turtle died within a month.


----------



## 4jean (Dec 5, 2015)

How sad


----------



## sulcata101 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like his beak is deformed too. I doubt he'll be able to bite off food.
> 
> I read comments via a Google search and it said the turtle died within a month.


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 7, 2015)

Aww, I'm sad now, but I guess that's nature's way of telling us it kind of hit a bump.  Good thing all of us turtle and tortoise keepers are here to give our little guys such wonderful and loving lives!!


----------

